# abgerissener zettel



## pReya (22. Februar 2003)

Ich bräuchte ne möglichkeit um ein "Blockblatt" zu erzeugen, ihr wissts chon ein stinknormaler college-block aus dem einfach ein tsück ausgerissen wurde, also mit fransiger kante, an der seite oder ma besten oben noch die aufgerissenen "Löcher" die das Papier an der Spirale halten, und das ganze papier sollte noch entwder liniert oder karriert sein... 

THX 4 Replies

Ich hab die suche benutzt aber nichts wirklich gutes gefunden !


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Februar 2003)

Ein Wort: Einscannen. Besser und schneller kriegst du es nicht.


----------



## pReya (22. Februar 2003)

Hab leider kein' Scanner, aber wenn d das für mich machen kannst wäre ich dir sehr dankbar !


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Februar 2003)

Argh, würde ich sofort machen, aber ich habe hier weit und breit keinen Collegeblock...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (23. Februar 2003)

mal ganz davon abgesehen wird das mit den Ringen nicht allzu dvhön aussehen.


----------

